# Earring Holder/Rack



## greeneyedangel (Jan 14, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can find one of these in Canada? I've tried Walmat and nothing




My earrings are scattered everywhere and I am in desperate need of organization!! How do you guys store earrings and long necklaces? Mine always get tangled!


----------



## LittleMissLilo (Jan 14, 2008)

I have a earring tree that I easily got for $4 at IKEA.com and as for an earring holder mmm if you want something fancy you can buy it at Claires.com otherwise I would try my other favorite website which is Kaboodle - have fun shopping with friends, share and discover new products. and type in what you are looking for. They'll come up with a bajillion websites on where you can buy whatever you want.


----------



## katana (Jan 14, 2008)

I bought mine at Claries for $20 its not very big, but I had wanted one for such a long time.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 14, 2008)

what I did was buy a photo frame with a dowel stand (rather than a stand attached to the backing) removed the glass and the back, attached some wire mesh with glue to the frame, and bob's your uncle


----------



## angied (Jan 14, 2008)

Here is what I did....use a corkboard and cover it with material, I just hot glued and a staple gunned it on in the back....the took ribbon and staple it to the back. Then I got some screw hooks and screwed them into the bottom for my necklaces. Its really very pretty in person so its handy and attractive.

I hope I am doing this right with the pics so you can see it.

Well I cant get the pic to show


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif what I did was buy a photo frame with a dowel stand (rather than a stand attached to the backing) removed the glass and the back, attached some wire mesh with glue to the frame, and bob's your uncle



Would this work for studs as well?
I saw some earring trees at Claires but they are way too small. My earring collection has grown out of control! lol I need something a bit bigger


----------



## magosienne (Jan 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif what I did was buy a photo frame with a dowel stand (rather than a stand attached to the backing) removed the glass and the back, attached some wire mesh with glue to the frame, and bob's your uncle



nice !! great idea !i agree Claire's always have a few cute ones. i was also thinking of a key holder (you know, those little boxes with several little hooks).


----------



## angied (Jan 14, 2008)

Woohoo got it to work


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Feb 11, 2008)

Now that is neat--great idea.


----------



## angied (Feb 11, 2008)

.Why cant I get my pic to show up???


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 11, 2008)

oops, sorry greeneyedangel! yes, it works for studs. You just put the post through a hole in the mesh and attach your earring back to the other side





I found the massively old photo of it for you guys:


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 11, 2008)

angie, I tried to make your pictures work, but the link is not correct - the photo is not at that address



if you have the correct link, just press the little 'picture' button 7th from the left when you're posting your message, and then paste the address into the popup window (hope that helps)


----------



## angied (Feb 11, 2008)

ok lets try this again

WooHoo thanks Pink!!~!!

Attachment 39271


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 11, 2008)

no probs. I really like the ribbon on your thingie


----------



## Anthea (Feb 14, 2008)

They are good ideas I got to organise my earrings sometime.


----------

